# Thinking of Joining SmugMug?



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

Use this SmugMug referral code ( *I1n76QoMHkCe6* ) and you'll get $5 off on the first year of sign-up.

I'm not pushing them, but if you are thinking of joining SmugMug anyhow, why not get the discount?

:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:

Don


----------



## Ham1 (Feb 21, 2008)

DonRicklin;839' said:
			
		

> Use this SmugMug referral code ( *I1n76QoMHkCe6* ) and you'll get $5 off on the first year of sign-up.
> 
> I'm not pushing them, but if you are thinking of joining SmugMug anyhow, why not get the discount?
> 
> ...



Thanks Don, actually I just created a special coupon code for all the Lightroom users to get a 2'% off their first year of SmugMug.  When you sign up for SmugMug, just enter the word: lightroom in the coupon code field 

Thanks,
Markham


----------



## rhynetc (May 8, 2009)

Ham1 said:


> ...I just created a special coupon code for all the Lightroom users to get a 2'% off their first year of SmugMug.  When you sign up for SmugMug, just enter the word: lightroom in the coupon code field
> 
> Thanks,
> Markham


Is this discount still active?


----------



## Replytoken (May 8, 2009)

rhynetc said:


> Is this discount still active?


 
If not, you could try Don's code.  Or, there are many SmugMug users, like me, that would be happy to offer you a discount code.  In the interest of full disclosure, members also receive a credit if somebody uses their discount code.

--Ken


----------



## rhynetc (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## ivar (May 9, 2009)

rhynetc said:


> Is this discount still active?


Yes, the "lightroom" discount code is still active.


----------



## digitalscott (May 10, 2009)

Have you tryed Zenfolio?


----------



## rhynetc (May 10, 2009)

digitalscott said:


> Have you tryed Zenfolio?



What advantage(s) will I find with Zenfolio?  And have you tried both?  Thanks for your input.


----------

